# ارجو الافاده عن كيفية تصنيع النفط الرومى المستخدم كمزيب للبويات والاكيهات



## karimyones (26 أغسطس 2012)

ارجو الافاده عن كيفية تصنيع النفط الرومى المستخدم كمزيب للبويات والاكيهات


----------



## عبد النبى الجناينى (10 أكتوبر 2012)

الرد عند شركه الاتحااد للمذيبااات ......بكفر الزيات الدلجمون 


الامضاء 
h2


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

هو نفسه التربنتين المعدنى واسمه زيت شمس او نفط معدنى او سول لام كل الاسامى دى بالاضافة الى الجاز الابيض ويتم التخلص من الرائحة او شراؤه بدون رائحة ويضاف على البرميل كيلو تربنتين نباتى وهو زيت الصنوبر او نفط نباتى مهمته اضافة الرائحة المميزه المسالة سهلة انا كتبت لك كل الاسماء المشهورة لنفس الخامه


----------

